# Mourning the loss of a friend...



## bytch_mynickname (Jul 5, 2006)

My 9 month old boxer, Abbie, looking sorry for herself after someone killed her favorite toy. 






And then we caught the murderer red handed, or shall I say red mouthed? Brady is my 1.5 year old boxer/doberman mix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got this lens today (Canon 50mm 1.8) and am obviously having some difficulty with DOF.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 5, 2006)

Too funny! Brady's saying "it wasn't me" with the eyes, but the mouth don't lie. _Busted_!


----------



## karissa (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know what your talking about dad... it wasn't me!  That's carpet fuzz your seeing!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww. Poor Abbie. I feel for you. :cry:

And hey, that very short DOF in the "caught-red-mouthed"-pic is funny, I think it adds to what this photo really wants to say. No need to have the focus in the eyes, too, we want to see that bit of fluff in the mouth, the EVIDENCE which clearly says: your eyes are lying!

Good one


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with LaFoto! Besides being funny as heck, the DOF was well executed.


----------



## Alison (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww! I agree that the DOF works perfectly here!


----------

